# Garcia3441 - R.I.P. :(



## Regor (Aug 3, 2008)

This was posted by "Carrie", his #1 friend on MySpace (MySpace.com - Mike - 39 - Male - Little Rock, ARKANSAS - www.myspace.com/garcia3441)



> Carrie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow... R.I.P.


----------



## FYP666 (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh shit... R.I.P.


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 3, 2008)

R.I.P.


----------



## noodles (Aug 3, 2008)

For those who don't know, this was Mike:

Sevenstring.org - View Profile: garcia3441

I didn't know him outside of here, but he always struck me as a great guy, and he contributed a lot to the community. He will be sorely missed.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 3, 2008)

Fuck man, that sucks terribly. I was trying to keep in touch with Mike and I feared for the worst when he pretty much stopped responding to emails or PMs. Rest in peace man, at least you're not hurting anymore.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh Damn ... 

I dont know what to say 

Rest In Peace Mike !


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 3, 2008)

Shit, this blows. Mike was awesome. :/
As per his myspace:
YouTube - My Way - Frank Sinatra


----------



## yevetz (Aug 3, 2008)

Rest In Peace 7 string guitar player !


----------



## Kevan (Aug 3, 2008)

R.I.P. Mike.


----------



## Thomas (Aug 3, 2008)

I didn't even get to know Mike, but I did read many of his posts here, and I also followed the thread he made concerning his health.

R.I.P.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 3, 2008)

R.I.P


----------



## Makelele (Aug 3, 2008)

That really sucks. 

R.I.P


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks for letting us know

RIP dude.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 3, 2008)

This is terrible news  I remember his thread when he announced he was sick. I hope he's in a better place now, RIP Mike...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 3, 2008)

Fuck. Why's it always the nice guys that die young like this?

R.I.P. Mike


----------



## Rick (Aug 3, 2008)

RIP Mike. 

You'll be missed.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 3, 2008)

RIP

Hugely sad news for everyone. Mike always came across as extremely intelligent and friendly, and on top of that, he had one of the best avatars ever. He'll be sorely missed.


----------



## Codyyy (Aug 3, 2008)

That's terrible.


RIP


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2008)

Rest in Peace buddy, you will be missed.


----------



## telecaster90 (Aug 3, 2008)

Fuckin a 

RIP


----------



## playstopause (Aug 3, 2008)

Damn.   

This makes me really sad, but i'm glad to finally know. He went away so quickly... The guy was here everyday and was a good fella. Then, this thread about his cancer spreading all around... And he never came back. 

_Never take anything for granted.
_
Rest in peace buddy. You're in a better place, you will be missed.

Rock that Vigier of yours up there.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 3, 2008)

RIP dude.


----------



## kristallin (Aug 3, 2008)

RIP my friend, it's a shame we never got to raise glasses.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 3, 2008)

This is very sad, from talking to him here I could tell that he was a really nice guy, and he seemed to stay in pretty good spirits throughout his battle, always ready with a witty joke, lots of laughs here with him.

R.I.P. Mike.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Aug 3, 2008)

Rest In Peace, man. It always to sucks to hear of another victim of cancer, especially one that's a part of our community.


[action=NegaTiveXero]will drink a captain and coke for Mike tonight.[/action]


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 3, 2008)

So it goes...


----------



## Abhorred (Aug 3, 2008)

Shit, shit, shit.

I can't say I didn't sort of expect this... But it's still sad to have it confirmed.

Chris, do you think it would be possible or appropriate to have his account moved into the MVP ranks?


----------



## Edroz (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 3, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> Shit, shit, shit.
> 
> I can't say I didn't sort of expect this... But it's still sad to have it confirmed.
> 
> Chris, do you think it would be possible or appropriate to have his account moved into the MVP ranks?



A memorial type thing would be nice.


----------



## Lee (Aug 3, 2008)

Such a sad thing to hear


----------



## telecaster90 (Aug 3, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> A memorial type thing would be nice.



Yeah, I think I'm gonna change my avatar


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Aug 3, 2008)

R.I.P. Buddy!


----------



## shadowlife (Aug 3, 2008)

RIP


----------



## kristallin (Aug 3, 2008)

telecaster90 said:


> Yeah, I think I'm gonna change my avatar



I say we all change it for a while to celebrate the memory of a great SS.org brother.


----------



## telecaster90 (Aug 3, 2008)

kristallin said:


> I say we all change it for a while to celebrate the memory of a great SS.org brother.


----------



## Regor (Aug 3, 2008)

kristallin said:


> I say we all change it for a while to celebrate the memory of a great SS.org brother.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 3, 2008)

This is really unfortunate. He seemed like a pretty great guy.


----------



## Randy (Aug 3, 2008)

telecaster90 said:


> Yeah, I think I'm gonna change my avatar





kristallin said:


> I say we all change it for a while to celebrate the memory of a great SS.org brother.



Done and done.

Really sad to hear this... Best wishes to you, wherever you are.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 3, 2008)

kristallin said:


> I say we all change it for a while to celebrate the memory of a great SS.org brother.



Done. It's only a small gesture of remembrance.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Aug 3, 2008)

kristallin said:


> I say we all change it for a while to celebrate the memory of a great SS.org brother.



Done.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 3, 2008)

R.I.P!


----------



## daybean (Aug 3, 2008)

sad, very sad news. i remember that thread "I havent been posting for a while" and just the other day i was thinking about what happened to him, im sad he did not make it. R.I.P. seven string brother.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 3, 2008)

NegaTiveXero said:


> Done.



+1


----------



## forelander (Aug 3, 2008)

RIP - Sad to see him go like that.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 3, 2008)

Mike loved bad jokes, guitars, and cheesy music. Like me.  I'll miss that guy.

Think on the bright side everyone. We got to make his last time here on earth a little better. SS.org was always a welcome place for Mike, and I know he found comfort with our stupid banter, compassion for his struggle, and friendship just because.

Rest in peace, Garcia. My dad passed from cancer, too, and like him, I'm sure you're in a better place.


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 3, 2008)

It's odd that I never met or talked to or hung out with Mike, but somehow his death still saddens me. Mike was a great guy and I'm sure he's in a better place as well.


----------



## HaGGuS (Aug 3, 2008)

R.I.P.


----------



## Regor (Aug 3, 2008)

It really hurts me because being a testicular cancer survivor myself, I was really really pulling for him and hoping for him to recover like I did. But unfortunately his was much much worse than mine was. I don't know if it was due to catching it later than I did, or his was just more severe than mine.

Whatever the reason, the result sucks really bad and he will be missed.







God bless your soul Mike


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2008)

Agreed. RIP brother.


----------



## Naren (Aug 4, 2008)

I kept up with his cancer threads and really hoped that he would get better. For a while, I thought he would, but when he stopped posting on here and no one could get any replies from e-mails or his MySpace, I feared the worst. He was a really nice guy, very friendly, and I couldn't think of a single bad thing to say about him.

Rest In Peace, Mike...


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 4, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Mike loved bad jokes, guitars, and cheesy music. Like me.  I'll miss that guy.
> 
> Think on the bright side everyone. We got to make his last time here on earth a little better. SS.org was always a welcome place for Mike, and I know he found comfort with our stupid banter, compassion for his struggle, and friendship just because.
> 
> Rest in peace, Garcia. My dad passed from cancer, too, and like him, I'm sure you're in a better place.



Well put, Boober! 

I read the thread title and just said, "Aw fuck!" he was one of the good ones!


----------



## Michael (Aug 4, 2008)

I'll miss whoring out the "What Are You Listening To" thread with him. 

RIP Mike.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 4, 2008)

I've read plenty of his threads, and he was one of the guys on here that I could really respect. He seemed like a good guy, and I feel sad that I never got to know him, but on the upside, it's really nice to see the out pouring of affection and caring in this thread, we may not know each other, we may not even like each other but when it comes down to it we're like a big family, when one of us hurts we all hurt, if you guys understand what I'm trying to say here. Anyways, rest in peace, mike.


----------



## El Caco (Aug 4, 2008)

I never met you and only knew you from the words you wrote and yet I feel like a family member has been lost. I kept hoping you would turn up and tell us everything was OK.....

I can only hope that you are in a better place, Rest in Peace mate.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 4, 2008)

RIP


----------



## dpm (Aug 4, 2008)

I can't add anything to what has already been said.... this is terrible news


----------



## Vince (Aug 4, 2008)

This is so sad. I really liked him. Well, at least his suffering is over, hopefully he's in a better place now, or moving onto another life.


----------



## Aaron (Aug 4, 2008)

This is so fucking sad guys, it really sucks it does, i hope he is at peace, i really hope there is somthing more.

I slam my beer for him.

Beer slammed.

RIP


----------



## thadood (Aug 4, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> It's odd that I never met or talked to or hung out with Mike, but somehow his death still saddens me. Mike was a great guy and I'm sure he's in a better place as well.



I feel exactly the same. I don't know if I just hit this thread at a down moment for myself, but I'm just so saddened over this.


----------



## Aaron (Aug 4, 2008)

YouTube - Nine Inch Nails - Hurt: Live


----------



## Drew (Aug 4, 2008)

Goddamn... I just hope it wasn't painful at the end... :/ 

Wherever you are, dude, our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 4, 2008)

kristallin said:


> I say we all change it for a while to celebrate the memory of a great SS.org brother.


----------



## chaztrip (Aug 4, 2008)

So sad RIP


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh man, I was just thinking about how he was getting on the other day 

R.I.P Mike


----------



## Blind Faith (Aug 4, 2008)

I didn't know him, but i remember reading the thread he posted about the cancer, it was very depressing to read.

R.I.P


----------



## Dormant (Aug 4, 2008)

I haven't really been on much for the last year or so but was lurking today and noticed this. This has actually hit me quite hard. He was a genuinely nice guy, who never had a bad thing to say about anyone. 

I didn't know him apart from the odd bit of banter on here but I am absolutely gutted. 

RIP mate.


----------



## Leon (Aug 4, 2008)

fuck :*(

RIP.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 4, 2008)

Indeed. RIP, Mike.


----------



## Rick (Aug 5, 2008)

That's a great idea, dudes. 

 for Mike.


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 5, 2008)

We'll see you on the other side Mike.....be at peace brother.


----------



## Drage (Aug 6, 2008)

RIP my good man.


----------



## Loomer (Aug 6, 2008)

Aw, goddamn 

RIP.

Cancer is seriously one the shittiest things ever invented. For some reason it always kills off someone's mother or father, or some young person who's nice and well-liked. It never takes out the assholes, and once again it missed the mark and took the life of what to an outsider, seems as a rockin' awesome dude. 

Fuck you, Cancer, Fuck you!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 6, 2008)

Fuck, I was wondering why everyone was changing their avatars, was hoping it was some stupid joke, like Nude Man or something. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 6, 2008)

Aww man, this makes sense now.  R.I.P. dude.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow... I just saw this. Life is just not fair sometimes. 

R.I.P.


----------



## cadenhead (Aug 6, 2008)

You will be missed good sir.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 6, 2008)

RIP


----------



## TimSE (Aug 6, 2008)

RIP indeed


----------



## TonalArchitect (Aug 6, 2008)

I never met him, spoke with him, or knew him, yet I am saddened by his death. 

May you rest in much-deserved peace.


----------



## Marko (Aug 6, 2008)

sad, sad news 

R.I.P.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Aug 6, 2008)

This is terrible. 

I feel like such an ass. I had this set as my avatar and had no idea what had happened. Just thought it was a joke. I am sorry to hear this, and I also apologize to anyone that I may have offended by this.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 6, 2008)

TheHandOfStone said:


> This is terrible.
> 
> I feel like such an ass. I had this set as my avatar and had no idea what had happened. Just thought it was a joke. I am sorry to hear this, and I also apologize to anyone that I may have offended by this.



I doubt anyone would be offended man. And setting your avatar to it because you think it's funny isn't a bad thing, no need to feel like an ass, you just didn't know. I got a chuckle out of it, until I found the thread too


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Aug 6, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I doubt anyone would be offended man. And setting your avatar to it because you think it's funny isn't a bad thing, no need to feel like an ass, you just didn't know. I got a chuckle out of it, until I found the thread too



In this thread, I made a comment about how it had gotten out of control, thinking it was a joke. People were nice enough to tell me what had happened without getting angry, but it was still enough to make me feel like crap. I guess it's a testament to the kind of people who post here.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow.  RIP, Mike.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 7, 2008)

TheHandOfStone said:


> In this thread, I made a comment about how it had gotten out of control, thinking it was a joke. People were nice enough to tell me what had happened without getting angry, but it was still enough to make me feel like crap. I guess it's a testament to the kind of people who post here.



Mike was a great guy, who loved stupid, silly jokes, and had a terrific sense of humor. He would have found it funny man, don't worry.


----------



## Scootman1911 (Aug 7, 2008)

Never really knew the guy since I'm pretty new here but that's sad to here.


----------



## Korngod (Aug 7, 2008)

I never knew who he was, though I had seen him around the forums from time to time and even though I never had any encounters with him on ss.org, it still saddens me. It cheers me up seeing how everyone is together through this like the big family that ss.org really is. 


On a lighter note, you never know, Mike may have his own signature guitar or endorsment with his favorite guitar company on the other side.

Rest in Peace Mike.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 7, 2008)

Rest in piece, Mike.


----------



## telecaster90 (Aug 7, 2008)

TheHandOfStone said:


> In this thread, I made a comment about how it had gotten out of control, thinking it was a joke. People were nice enough to tell me what had happened without getting angry, but it was still enough to make me feel like crap. I guess it's a testament to the kind of people who post here.



It's straight dude, no harm no foul


----------



## Jason (Aug 9, 2008)

Well I seen someones comment on facebook and finally found the thread on here 

Mike was way to young. Only 39 years old. 

RIP


----------



## the.godfather (Aug 9, 2008)

R.I.P Mike, you'll be missed around here man.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 18, 2008)

Rest In Peace Brother - your musicality will hopefully find its way to a future musician.

R.I.P Mike


----------



## Kotex (Aug 25, 2008)

I just saw this...
Rest in Piece duder.
It's such a bummer dudes...


----------



## st2012 (Sep 2, 2008)

damn. 

R.I.P. Bro


----------



## Variant (Sep 8, 2008)

Shit, I just noticed this. I'm so unbelievably sorry to hear this. A few months ago I went through my own cancer scare (turned out to be benign cysts) and it was unbearable enough and everything turned out okay...  I cannot even begin to know what its like when the test comes back malignant. R.I.P. my friend.


----------



## Korbain (Sep 29, 2008)

holy shit, i only just saw this. Thats horrible. RIP my friend. Keep cranking that 7 string


----------



## oompa (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## MikeH (Nov 9, 2008)

RIP


----------

